# FS red cherry shrimps? / Neocaridina heteropoda ?$0.50



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

mix RCS and Neocaridina heteropoda .$0.50 each,I have over a hundred...


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice shrimp! It looks like you have some cory eggs on your driftwood too.


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are those Red tiger shrimp or Red cherry shrimp?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Colin475 said:


> Are those Red tiger shrimp or Red cherry shrimp?


thanks for catching my attention,I have several "tiger shrimps"over an inch now in same tank from other member long time ago,and all my RCS I already sold long ago which they were kept in same tank,after goggling...and looking the both species,,,I could be wrong so I'm holding the sale now or if some members still want them I can let them go for $0.75 each selling as RCS which they most likely are...for all those who PM me,I already PM you back to look here....


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*red cherry shrimps*

if still available i can take as many as i can get. thanx ken


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump..now $0.50 each


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed.....


----------



## paw2001 (May 25, 2010)

i'm interested in 20 if they are still available. Can pickup Sunday my only dayoff


----------



## paw2001 (May 25, 2010)

hey Pieces71 just PM'ed you but doesn't look like it when out(new to this stuff). If you could can you PM me back. 

thx

Paul


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Attn paw2001: Unless you were around before the crash and already knew this, or know how most forums work, to pm someone, you need to have a minimum of 10 posts...

Just a heads up as to why it might not have sent out


----------



## paw2001 (May 25, 2010)

ah, thanks


----------



## troutonafly (Jul 5, 2010)

if you have any shrimp left im interested thanks randy


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed you.....


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have a few from the wild kind of cherries and they say these guys do interbreed, so I am interested in having 4 mixed sexes if they are big enough to tell.
Is that OK with you or you have a minimal number to do a transaction 
Let me know. Thanks


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a few from the wild kind of cherries and they say these guys do interbreed, so I am interested in having 4 mixed sexes if they are big enough to tell.
> Is that OK with you or you have a minimal number to do a transaction
> Let me know. Thanks


that what I'm selling, wild kind of cherry shrimps,if you do have some already i think you do not need to get some (how many is few)coz they will breed like rabbits..or if you still want some you can drop by my place,I will not reply to your pm as this is my reply already,let me know


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

for those members who PMed me I'll replay tomorrow as it is late now.... just arrive from work


----------



## Jeannelamp (May 3, 2010)

Hi if you have any cherries left I would
Be interested. Thanks!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, yours are red, mine have no colour at all 
So, if you're willing to give just 4 and can mix males and females, that's gonna be awesome!
PM me when you have some time where we can meet (if you are me picking just 4).


----------



## tnguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

would a beta fish eat them? I'm setting up a small tank for my son and he wants a beta.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Chances are, yes the betta would eat the shrimp.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

As wsl just told me the wild ones will interbreed with cherries and the babies would actually be weaker, I won't buy these, sorry.

And for the betta and these small shrimps, this was exactly what I tried to do when I got mine. I put the biggest one of them for the night and my betta did not stop looking for it and chasing it all the time. Not sure it he would have eatten it eventually as I felt this was not a happy living both for the betta and the shrimp. So with the kind help of wsl I setup a shrimp tank and now everybody (including me) is happy


----------

